# RBMN Four and a Quarter



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

The October issue of Trains Mag has a good article on RBMN 425. Worth the cover price in my opinion. But then I may be a bit biased since I have ridden behind her a few times and have a model of the 425.


----------



## Blue North (12 mo ago)

Thank you! I've been away from the forum for awhile, to work on a book, but appreciate this alert. I too have ridden behind the 425 (Halloween 2021). I seek an HO dark blue version but still can't find it, so I'll look for the magazine at least.


----------

